# Milton snagway open/close



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

is the spillway posted?


----------



## Mr. Rapala (Dec 6, 2011)

I checked a week ago and the gate was chained tight so you can't get through. I wish someone could state why and how long.:


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

if your in that area again you could stop at the park office across the bridge on rt 18 going east. i,m sure they can give u the info about the spillway.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Rapala said:


> I checked a week ago and the gate was chained tight so you can't get through. I wish someone could state why and how long.:


Maybe to stop all the snagging. Maybe forever.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Maybe to stop all the snagging. Maybe forever.


That'll never happen down there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I wish someone could state why and how long.:


Here is why it's closed.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=187608

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=192085



Called the Milton Township police. They said yes the signs are new. They had three people fall in and needed rescue. They also said people are fishing there but it is posted and you risk a criminal trespass charge.

I then called Craig Beach police dept and left a message. We'll see what they say. They are right across the street from the parking lot.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I just want to pass along to everyone the fishing laws have changed when fishing the Mahoning River. I was told by the ODNR officer you can only use single hook only when fishing the river. I'm not sure what stretches or areas this pertains to, but will get the specifics next time he stops in the bait shop...........Mark


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> I just want to pass along to everyone the fishing laws have changed when fishing the Mahoning River. I was told by the ODNR officer you can only use single hook only when fishing the river. I'm not sure what stretches or areas this pertains to, but will get the specifics next time he stops in the bait shop...........Mark


Man, that's hard to believe! I just sighted a good muskie in the river over in Warren (Trumbull County.) One hook will really limit the lures for muskie fishing. Another case of the majority suffering due to the actions of the minority!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lawman60 said:


> Man, that's hard to believe! I just sighted a good muskie in the river over in Warren (Trumbull County.) One hook will really limit the lures for muskie fishing. Another case of the majority suffering due to the actions of the minority!


Just like the locked gate on Mogadore that went to the parking lot by North dike! Prob. some of the same "minority" caused both. Would expect the same(actually hoping) for the upper dam access at WB! Couple years of that one and the walleye will go crazy there!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i posted in the other thread this is what i have heard the snagging river is now closed and will stay that way they are putting in a hydro dame and thats the end of the snagging so if you get caught you will pay.but im just passing the info im not one of the river snaggers any ways,so thats the word,markfish


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i talked tom frank the mahoning county game warden he said you can still fish the spill jusway just not off the wall he said theres other places you can park. so you cant use vibEs but you can still throw a jig and twister id rather do that anyway.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> I just want to pass along to everyone the fishing laws have changed when fishing the Mahoning River. I was told by the ODNR officer you can only use single hook only when fishing the river. I'm not sure what stretches or areas this pertains to, but will get the specifics next time he stops in the bait shop...........Mark


it is specified it the reg's


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

rustyhooks said:


> it is specified it the reg's


Fishing / Maumee, Portage, Mahoning and Sandusky Rivers

The following regulation is in effect from March 1 to May 1: 

Fishing is allowed from sunrise to sunset only in the following areas:

1.the Maumee River from the Ohio Turnpike bridge to the Old Waterville interurban bridge at the end of Forst Road in Wood County and from the St. Rt. 578 bridge to the Grand Rapids Providence dam;
2.the Portage River from St. Rt. 19 to the dam at Elmore; 
3.the Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Lake to Lake Milton; and 
4.the Sandusky River from where the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, crosses the Sandusky River at the southeast corner of Rodger Young Park in Fremont to the northern tip of Bradys Island. All fishing is prohibited in the Sandusky River from the Ballville dam to the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, at the southeast corner of Rodger Young Park in Fremont. 
The following regulations are in effect from March 1 to May 1:

1.No fishing with a line with more than a single hook. The line may not have a hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point, or lure having more than a single hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point
2.Treble hooks are prohibited. 
The above regulations are in effect in the following areas: 

1.In the Maumee River from the Grand Rapids Providence dam to a line in the Maumee Bay from Little Cedar Point to Turtle Island. 
2.In the Sandusky River from where the power line, "Toledo Edison", Old Ballville and Fifth Street line crosses the Sandusky River at the southwest corner of Rodger Young Park, city of Fremont, Sandusky County to a line running a quarter-mile east of and parallel to the Conrail railroad bridge in Sandusky Bay.
3.In the Portage River from State Route 19 to the dam at Elmore. 
4.In the Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Reservoir to Lake Milton.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

rustyhooks said:


> Fishing / Maumee, Portage, Mahoning and Sandusky Rivers
> 
> The following regulation is in effect from March 1 to May 1:
> 
> ...


dont see any mention of the milton spillway, or did i miss something


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

rustyhooks said:


> dont see any mention of the milton spillway, or did i miss something


Correct, it says the Mahoning River only between Berlin and Milton, not the stretch from Milton downstream...


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> Correct, it says the Mahoning River only between Berlin and Milton, not the stretch from Milton downstream...


are the hook reg's new this year or is that how it was before? this is gonna be my 1st year spillway fishing, so please pardon the possibly dumb question
thanks r.h.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

From Milton down there has never been any special hook regs, only the stretch between Berlin and Milton. I don't know if they changed it just recently though..


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> From Milton down there has never been any special hook regs, only the stretch between Berlin and Milton. I don't know if they changed it just recently though..


i'm tryin to follow the river, where does it go after themilton spillway?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Flows down through Newton Falls, meets up with the West Branch then goes through Levittsburgh, Warren, Y-Town, then into PA and meets up with the Shenango to form the Beaver River.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> Flows down through Newton Falls, meets up with the West Branch then goes through Levittsburgh, Warren, Y-Town, then into PA and meets up with the Shenango to form the Beaver River.


thanks nick! a guy told me last year about a spot in newton falls that was good for the spring eyes, but i cant remember where he said it was.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I caught some small eyes at the dam on the West branch Mahoning in Newton Falls. I've only fished it a few times, not one of my favorite places, but there's some fish. I usually fish the Shenango River for eyes in the spring and do pretty good.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

It was posted but someone already stole the signs.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Is there a size limit for walleye below in the milton spillway? I have heard there Is NO size limit.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Walleye 3 said:


> It was posted but someone already stole the signs.


Good.

Denying all anglers access to a fishing hole is a lousy solution to a problem.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

joerugz said:


> Is there a size limit for walleye below in the milton spillway? I have heard there Is NO size limit.


Correct, no size limit from Milton down unfortunately.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

no size limit but can only keep 6


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

can someone please clear this up, can you fish below the spillway at all? even if accessed from a different area?


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> can someone please clear this up, can you fish below the spillway at all? even if accessed from a different area?


size limit is 15 inches on lake milton including the mahoning river connecting berlin lake and lake milton. quoted from the rule booklet


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

steelhead i talked to tom frank he said you can still fish it just not off the wall.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

I talked to the warden and state park today. They both said you can fish there. Park at the recycling lot walk along highway to end of fence and go down the path. No fishing off the wall due to construction. I'll be out there this weekend.
Good luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I know Milton spillway has a bad reputation, because of the snagging that goes on down there, but it is still a great fishing spot for the honest fisherman. I've caught plenty of perch, walleye, and whitebass there on twisters and minnows. A good bit of musky also get caught there every spring. We as sportsmen need to let these lawbreakers know they are not going to ruin it for us. when I see someone snag one down there and try to keep it, I tell them staright out, "If u dont release it, I'm calling the law." They tend to leave after that..lol


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

If you get a fish with a snag mark take a pic with cell of hook in mouth or show someone next to you. They keep a good eye on the place down there now. The hills have eyes now just like down at pleasant hill and so forth. Heard of many gift certificates being passed out. Even had fish measured at berlin by wardens so BEWARE all you snaggers.


----------

